# This Is a Family Friendly Forum -Keep That in MInd When Posting



## TulsaJeff (Jun 9, 2010)

I just spent 20 minutes sanitizing a thread and completely deleting another one.. this is embarrassing, unprofessional and uncalled for. I have children, many of you have children, please do NOT post things that are NOT family friendly in this forum.

I don't think we need to have a long discussion about this.. just use some restraint when posting and remember that many of us have children or grandchildren running around, on our laps, etc. when we are on the forum.

I do not want to have to go to a private place to view the SMF.

I want it to be fun but it absolutely must be fun in a family friendly way.. Thank you..


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Jeff its nice when you can open a thread and not have to worry who may see it.


----------



## meateater (Jun 9, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 10, 2010)

I also agreed this place needs to be kept for all eyes friendly


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jun 10, 2010)

I view the site at work and already walk a fine line of spending too much time here, I could get into some real trouble if an offensive image showed up at the wrong time. Thanks for keeping the site clean Jeff!


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 12, 2010)

?do you want to keep profanity out of the forum? to me that is family friendly but to some its no big deal. should we report it or you ok with it?


----------



## eman (Jun 12, 2010)

I cant see any need for profanity in any forum on this site.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 13, 2010)

eman said:


> I cant see any need for profanity in any forum on this site.


I cant either and I personally don't care to read it either, but I dont want to be an aggravation to the moderators


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 13, 2010)

I would rather not have any profanity.. I don't know that we are going to edit every little bad word that pops up and we certainly aren't going to ban anyone for it as long as it doesn't get to some type of ultra extreme level but I think it makes us a lot more professional when we just keep our language respectable and keep it to words that you can actually find in the dictionary.

I know that's hard for some and I'm not knocking.. I just know that habits are hard to break.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I would like to think that my 12 and 14 year old daughters could read over my shoulder without me having any fear of what they might find.


----------



## patriots (Jun 15, 2010)

I agree. thanks for the efforts you put in.


----------



## hookup (Jun 15, 2010)

coffee_junkie said:


> I view the site at work and already walk a fine line of spending too much time here, I could get into some real trouble if an offensive image showed up at the wrong time. Thanks for keeping the site clean Jeff!


Ditto.

Thanx Jeff.

But a bare nekid pork butt is ok for the screen at work  .....


----------



## roller (Jun 15, 2010)

AMEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## athabaskar (Jun 15, 2010)

Cool Jeff. Stay vigilant like a big ol' dog up on the porch!


----------

